# Best way to keep a stool sample?



## momto3k9s

Athena has her first puppy check tomorrow at the vet. They wanted a stool sample. She just pooped so I was going to keep a piece of that for tomorrow. Do you think that will work? Should I put it in the frig or keep it room temp?


----------



## shannonrae

Put it in a bag in the fridge, or if it is cold (but not below freezing) outside leave it in the bag outside.


----------



## Elaine

You can keep this one refrigerated as a last resort, but fresh is best. The ideal sample should still be steaming and day old just doesn't do it. If you can't get a fresh one before your appt tomorrow, just drop off a fresh one at a later date.


----------



## shannonrae

Elaine said:


> You can keep this one refrigerated as a last resort, but fresh is best. The ideal sample should still be steaming and day old just doesn't do it. If you can't get a fresh one before your appt tomorrow, just drop off a fresh one at a later date.


This is very true. Assuming you live close enough to make the trip! By all means, the fresher the better. However, if you cannot make two trips then a day old, refrigerated sample is better than no sample. (as stated above)


----------



## robinhuerta

Our vet told us.... multiple "Fresh or Fridge".


----------



## HeidiW

LOL I always wanted to know this too!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

_'fresh is best. The ideal sample should still be steaming and day old just doesn't do it'_

Just like bread! LOL


----------



## Rerun

In the fridge, yuck! Just get a fresh sample in the AM. All my dogs poop after they eat their breakfast in the AM. It's their "routine." I'll bet your dog does too given the opportunity.


----------



## Zoeys mom

Fresh is best but day old poo really is fine I promise


----------



## Elaine

Day old poo is not fine. I did fecals for years and you can miss a lot of parasites in old poo. Fresh is best.


----------



## Stosh

My vet takes a fresh sample from Stosh since he's had a history of giardia. They use a long instrument to extract the sample. I've brought a sample that I've had in the fridge but they've never used it and went straight for fresh out of the oven so to speak...


----------

